# Tiger wrap



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Can you use metallic thread on a tiger wrap or do you have to use regular thread?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you wanting the metallic on the top or on the bottom part of the tiger?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

It all depends I was thinking the whole thing. I guess it just depends on if you can or not


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

metallic silver on bottom. i'm sure other people have other colors as well.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That is sweet but I was think 3 different color blues


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thinking sorry


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Here's a few using metallics for tigers.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

So do you wrap the first 2 threads side by side then the next wrap to use a size a and size d and after you wrap it you pull the d out


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> So do you wrap the first 2 threads side by side then the next wrap to use a size a and size d and after you wrap it you pull the d out


i usually try to stay with the same size thread throughout the wrap. but i have heard of people using different sizes, or using multiple throw away threads. play around with it some on a spare blank and see the different results.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

aceshooter01 said:


> i usually try to stay with the same size thread throughout the wrap. but i have heard of people using different sizes, or using multiple throw away threads. play around with it some on a spare blank and see the different results.[/QUO
> Thanks bud as soon as i am not so darn busy im going to play around on a broken blank


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

The most important keys to a successful tiger are:
1) contrasting colors on bottom (black/white, blue/yellow, etc)
2) burnishing the heck out of the bottom. The more wavy the better.
3) wrap the top thread & sacrificial in the opposite direction that the bottom was wrapped
4) wrap the top as cleanly as possible & remove the sacrificial thread without disturbing your main thread. 
* I also teach to always CP the bottom & NEVER CP the top

Shawn


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Zombi and aceshooter, those are awesome tigers!!!!.. I have got to get it down. Im havin a heck of a time wrapping 2 threads at a time let alone 3! I get it goin real good and then they keep wanting to jump eachother and get frustrated and take it al off........ uggggggggggggggggggggg.....lol


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

2400tman said:


> Zombi and aceshooter, those are awesome tigers!!!!.. I have got to get it down. Im havin a heck of a time wrapping 2 threads at a time let alone 3! I get it goin real good and then they keep wanting to jump eachother and get frustrated and take it al off........ uggggggggggggggggggggg.....lol


What you have to be aware of when wrapping multiple threads together is thread tension. Back off on each spool to equal what you normally would use for a single thread. Don't keep the same thread tension for each spool like it's a single. The more threads the more you have to "equalize" the tension if that makes sense. If one spool is significantly tighter than the other then this can prevent all sort of issues. That last picture I posted has 5 different threads on the bottom of the tiger. Also, I sometimes use mono fishing line as the sacrificial for the top of the tiger. I like it because it's slicker than thread and more firm so the gap diameter it leaves is more consistent than regular thread. You can also leave it in if it's clear mono and not too thick. I usually pull it out but I have tried it left in and it works fine too.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Zombie thanks for tips! I will check that out. Prolly my problem.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are slick Zombie!!! Here's one I am working on for the wife. It's all metallic. Silver electra, black electra, and fuschia, all Gudebrod, with the fuschia on top.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaycook that is PURRRRRRDY!!! You got me wanting to build my wife another. Sure hope you are able to start painting those reel seats soooon! They look awesome and really make the rod stand out.

Ohhhhhhhh wait a minute.... I see 1/2 dozen or so in the background! Maybe you could part with one!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife is getting a new rod in the near Future. Might have to learn how to do the marbling thing to match that reel seat I bought her. So Chris I might be calling you up lol


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

tman, those seats in the background are all rejects. Each one has some sort of little flaw and I hate to send them out. They have been there since last summer. It kills me to know how much time they all represent. Trust me, if those were all good seats, I would be giving them away just to get them off my bench.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Understand jaycook! Thats class n perfection right there!
Daryl, anytime bud!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Good videos on utube just put in Tiger or hologram wrap.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok when you lay down your base thread and put the first coat of finish. How do you tie off you thread that you lay on top of the finish?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Daryl, I'm just starting the second wrap layer right now. Here's how i do it on the start. On the finish, just pack the sacrificial and use a tie-off for the thread you want to stay.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

So you tap it and the take that one string out and then put a finish coat on it







Here is what I have so far


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's the original articles...w/ pics
http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/Tigerholo.pdf

I've got a Dr's appt, and won't finish this wrap til I get back this afternoon.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Daryl, a couple of things to consider before you get too far on the tiger wrap. From what I've seen, most of us do the tiger first, then do any hk wraps, weaves, etc on top of the tiger. The reason being, if you continue as you're going, the tiger will be much thicker than the area where you've already wrapped the HK. The other thing is you may need more contrast between the 2 colors on the base wrap. Not saying it won't work, just may not have ALOT of moire effect.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

On that one I took it back off last night. I was thinking run the blue and red right next to one anther to see how it look. I was going to do the tiger in between the split grips


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

There was a recent post discussing doing RW&B tigers, but I can't find it. Good on you that you're doing it between the grips, best place for em IMO, on these inshore rods. Got the first coat of finish on the one I showed...metallic copper and lt green under w/ black over. Was afraid to burnish the base layer too much, lest I tear the sheathing on the copper, and I thought I wrapped w/ light tension. I'll be doing a logo weave in the middle of this one.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will put the reverse thread on it tonight with trim


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Goags for all the help. I completed the rod and it came out better then I expected


----------

